# Why the UK is such a mess



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.

I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.

Now let me tell, it is very different. Over here there seem to be no laws regarding morals whereas I was raised in a household where boys and girls were taught manners and etiquette from a young age.

Here, we have a 'freshers week' where young students drink excessively, to the point where they throw up and pass out in the gutter, and then we have the girls who where the skimpiest outfits possible, like a dog looking for a stray mate, but scream 'harrassment' when they get unwanted male attention they are pretty much asking for.

Where I am from girls have dignity, self-respect and remain chaste until marriage.

But here all I see from student lifestyle is drinking and promiscuity. People drink and cause trouble, physical violence etc and wake up with a hang over regretting it. Or they sleep around, have sex with multiple partners and then wonder why std's and teenage pregnancies in this country are increasing, it's disgraceful. Maybe if they'd keep their legs together for 5 minutes, we wouldn't have such a problem. And then there is your welfare system which encourages people to be lazy and useless.

There is no real sense of community anywhere and the culture has become very dry.

Please do not get me wrong. There are many positive aspects of britain too like it's degree level academic institutions and it's pleasant summer weather, and I say the above not out of malice or contempt, but as a positive critiscism - problems which need to be overcome to make britain a better place.

Discuss


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/62252-warning-new-zero-tollerance-rules.html


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Is this a wind up.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

In fairness Darren, he's not wrong!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This aint gunna go down too well tbh, I am glad, however, that you mentioned you intend no malice in this thread.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


tbh mate the 1st thing that comes to minde is if you dont like it....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

please delete this post


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

No girls have any dignity or morals around me mate whatever Country they are from,they just can't help themselves:thumb: :bounce:  :rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> This aint gunna go down too well tbh, *I am glad, however, that you mentioned you intend no malice in this thread*.


ok so i start a thred cvnting off pakistan and say i did not intend any malice?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> In fairness Darren, he's not wrong!


I posted that as a reminder to everyone.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why shouldn't it go down to well??

He hasn't said anything in that post that is out of line or malice.

I happen to think it is a very honest and well worded account of what someone travelling to this country from a foreign place sees.

I have seen a hundred threads on this site written about the state of this country blah blah blah, should he be flamed purely because he is writing this view point and he is from a differrent country?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

The people you refer to are a minority who have the freedom to do as they wish, its called democracy. I'm reasonably sure pakistan has its share of w**kers as well.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok so i start a thred cvnting off pakistan and say i did not intend any malice?


I'm sure if you started a well founded and informed post about the country that we could all discuss in a grown up manner then there would be no problems at all.

I have lived in the UK for 28 years and I found nothing insulting about what he said.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I posted that precisely because I *don't* want to see the OP flamed.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

lol wind up merchant


----------



## aac (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a wind up, I've seen it verbatim on other forums.

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


*yes as this is not a dictatorship! wtf?*

*ok we will make them put a fuking cloth over ther fukin face?*


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


1) - at least they can marry who the want

2) this is why we have more *"foreigners"* on it then we do brits

not many people like yourself like it over here, but they all want to live/work over here


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

i think its full of sweeping generalisations and stereo-typical insults tbh

and if i were to do the same wouldnt go down to well id imagine....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, it is a wind up, but I find peoples responses very interesting when faced with this type of thing.

It is a fantastic way to find out a lot about the people you are around on this forum.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Yes, it is a wind up, but I find peoples responses very interesting when faced with this type of thing.
> 
> It is a fantastic way to find out a lot about the people you are around on this forum.


true mate lol

but you dont take offence to , "And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. "


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

coco said:


> i think its full of sweeping generalisations and stereo-typical insults tbh
> 
> and if i were to do the same wouldnt go down to well id imagine....


This is just my viewpoint, I do not speak for every single pakistani or muslim residing in this country.

Of course you are welcome to make a thread to critcise pakistan if you want, but I am aware of the deep rooted social stratifications and economic problems my country is currently experiencing.

Every nation has it's problems, I know that. but this thread is specifically about britains debaucherous binge culture and idleness which is ruining a once prosperous country.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok so i start a thred cvnting off pakistan and say i did not intend any malice?


:lol:Link to your thread Big Jim  :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Yes, it is a wind up, but I find peoples responses very interesting when faced with this type of thing.
> 
> *It is a fantastic way to find out a lot about the people you are around on this forum*.


well yes i am wound up tbh.

*and wtf is that about? i am English (not the best representative) but i love my country and all its native ppl and get fuked off to see some one who is only hear to milk our educational system!*


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


i loved this bit,

were iam from theres lots of muslims now, but on a night you see groups of these men there either iraqi,afghans,pakistani that sort whistling at young girls in the park and ****, these girls are around 13/14

so dont give us that **** that your country is perfct and ours is scum


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok so i start a thred cvnting off pakistan and say i did not intend any malice?


Don't get me wrong it was pishing me off something rotten reading that but if he didn't mention it was constructive criticism and no malice intended then it would be down right slating the UK, he says it's a constructive critisism so why cant we take it as that?



Chris1 said:


> Why shouldn't it go down to well??
> 
> He hasn't said anything in that post that is out of line or malice.
> 
> ...


I just meant with the recent activity with islamic extremists wanting to convert everyone to Islam, everyone has kind of had enough of hearing about islam and how bad they think our country is.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

coco said:


> true mate lol
> 
> but you dont take offence to , "And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. "


I don't see how I have a right to take offence mate when every night the streets of Newcastle are lined with women and men throwing there rings up on every corner, fighting each other, the police, inanimate objects.

All you see and hear in the news is the complete destruction of our nation.

I do agree that it is a sweeping generalisation indeed, but to someone who has come across from another country into a major city, he can only go on what he sees in the news and on the streets and unless Newcastle for example has seriously changed in a week, he's got it pretty bang on!!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Chris1 said:


> Why shouldn't it go down to well??
> 
> He hasn't said anything in that post that is out of line or malice.
> 
> ...


Tbh I think it sounds condesending. I think it's because of the intended naivity of the post. Now it could be genuine but starting a thread like this whether factual or not will serve one purpose, controversy and IMO thats the intention after only a couple of posts.

I'm going to troll but be smart about it.

What if it was vice versa. A thread on a forum in pakistan critizing the islamic religion. I dont think threads like this have a place on this forum as its not in the spirit of UKM


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well yes i am wound up tbh.
> 
> *and wtf is that about? i am English (not the best representative) but i love my country and all its native ppl and get fuked off to see some one who is only hear to milk our educational system!*


'milk you education system'? Actually I am paying almost the equivalent of £10,000 per year to study here. And that's without taking living expenses into account.

But I do read a lot about you fellow 'natives' who do like to milk the system, education, child benefits, unemployment benefits etc. It's probably more profitable than having a full time job!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Don't get me wrong it was pishing me off something rotten reading that but if he didn't mention it was constructive criticism and no malice intended then it would be down right slating the UK, he says it's a constructive critisism so why cant we take it as that?
> 
> .


 my point is that he has just cvnted off the uk and by adding that bit at the end it makes it ok? and we should talk about it? im not having a go at you just using what you said


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> 'milk you education system'? *Actually I am paying almost the equivalent of £10,000 per year to study here*. And that's without taking living expenses into account.
> 
> But I do read a lot about you fellow 'natives' who do like to milk the system, education, child benefits, unemployment benefits etc. It's probably more profitable than having a full time job!


Why spend the money here,**** off back to your great Country and live like a king,£10k goes a long way in a 3rd world desert shanti Country.I'll call you a Taxi.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> 'milk you education system'? Actually I am paying almost the equivalent of £10,000 per year to study here. And that's without taking living expenses into account.
> 
> But I do read a lot about you fellow 'natives' who do like to milk the system, education, child benefits, unemployment benefits etc. It's probably more profitable than having a full time job!


mate there is more foreigners scum on our "dole" the there is birts,

how do all theses muslims come from poor countrys yet over here they have bmws corner shops, big houses,

all bull ****

they all have 30 kids each thats how, ****ing 6 families living in 1 house


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> I don't see how I have a right to take offence mate when every night the streets of Newcastle are lined with women and men throwing there rings up on every corner, fighting each other, the police, inanimate objects.
> 
> All you see and hear in the news is the complete destruction of our nation.
> 
> I do agree that it is a sweeping generalisation indeed, but to someone who has come across from another country into a major city, he can only go on what he sees in the news and on the streets and unless Newcastle for example has seriously changed in a week, he's got it pretty bang on!!


well i take offence - because he is branding me (wind up or not) with the se drunken idiots

the title of the thread "why uk is such a mess" then following comments which i have highlighted, amongst others

beleive it or not, not all people in this country behave like he is saying, which to me, is what he is impying,

personally i beleive that people can do as they wish be it drinking or sexual behaviour, as long as it doesnt negativley impact anyone else (which it soemtimes does) just because it doesnt confirm with his feelings/beleifs doesnt make it wrong


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> I don't see how I have a right to take offence mate when every night the streets of Newcastle are lined with women and men throwing there rings up on every corner, fighting each other, the police, inanimate objects.
> 
> All you see and hear in the news is the complete destruction of our nation.
> 
> I do agree that it is a sweeping generalisation indeed, but to someone who has come across from another country into a major city, he can only go on what he sees in the news and on the streets and unless Newcastle for example has seriously changed in a week, he's got it pretty bang on!!


I've do agree with the above...this country is going down the pan...i think anyone coming new into this country for the first time would most likely make the same observations. it's a shame really....however, i do not believe that all those things do not happen in countries like Pakistan, India etc....of course they do but not to the same scale.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> i loved this bit,
> 
> were iam from theres lots of muslims now, but on a night you see groups of these men there either iraqi,afghans,pakistani that sort whistling at young girls in the park and ****, these girls are around 13/14
> 
> so dont give us that **** that your country is perfct and ours is scum


With the greatest of respect, those people you see are not foreign.

They are English, by every letter of the law. There parents are probably English.

I have been lucky enough to visit Pakistan, all be it in 1999 before all the trouble started. I consider myself very lucky to work with Pakistani's and let me tell you, they are the most honorable people that you are likely to ever meet.

I struggle to think of a country that i have visited in the 10 years I've been doing this job that I have been made to feel more welcome and safer in. The people you see in this country are not the true representation of the culture they stand for. They are worlds apart.

The same needs to be said for extremists. They are no more Muslim than Henry the cat. These people are a tiny tiny percentage of the population, and to say that they are a representation of the country they claim to support is making as wide a sweeping generalisation as some of the people in this thread claim the OP made.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i agree,

students ARE lazy


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> With the greatest of respect, those people you see are not foreign.
> 
> They are English, by every letter of the law. There parents are probably English.
> 
> ...


mate they cant speak a word of english,

if pakistan is so great why do all the ****s want to live over here ask your self that,


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> 'milk you education system'? Actually I am paying almost the equivalent of £10,000 per year to study here. And that's without taking living expenses into account.
> 
> But I do read a lot about you fellow 'natives' who do like to milk the system, education, child benefits, unemployment benefits etc. It's probably more profitable than having a full time job!


milking it ok paying for it but why not go to uni in pakistan? i can tell you have not been here long and you are prob staying in a quiet suburban part of the uk and do not see this but pop in to london, birmingham or manchester and take a look at the line to sign on in the job center? tell me what you see? the thing is i will gladly go to work and pay taxes for the "natives" and ppl who's ancestors fort for us in ww1 ww2 and so on but when i see all the immigrants *coming over* (if born in the uk then its different) purely to milk our soft benafit system it makes me sick!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> my point is that he has just cvnted off the uk and by adding that bit at the end it makes it ok? and we should talk about it? im not having a go at you just using what you said


But he didn't "cvnt" off the UK. He made a comment about a certain aspect of our culture, which as it happens, I am particularly ashamed of.

Troll or not, I just think sometimes these kind of posts do spring up interesting discussions from them.

If the post had been worded any differently then yes I would agree it has no place on a UK board, but it was worded very well (granted almost TO well) and it does raise interesting discussion points.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if it makes you sick do something about it instead of moaning on an internet forum, get something done


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How was the post worded well. It is deliberately designed to cause a reaction.

Doubtless some overwight immigrant living in a council estate.

I am quite glad I live in the countryside and away from such vermin.


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

this is part of the english culture if you dont like it go back to your home country its that simple....


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> mate there is more foreigners scum on our "dole" the there is birts,
> 
> how do all theses muslims come from poor countrys yet over here they have bmws corner shops, big houses,
> 
> ...


There are probably many British citizens of pakistani origin who perhaps do make financial gains from illicit activities, just as their are criminals of all race and nationality.

As for the comment about the bmws, big houses etc, perhaps that is down to hard work. And I think it probably is mutually exclusive to be both 'on the dole' and own corner shops? unless as previously stated, they are frauds (which I doubt the 1million+ pakistanis in the uk are).

An honest days work and a handful of luck go a long way. You should try it sometime. Maybe then you can own your own BMW and mansion rather than envying those who have worked hard for such a lifestyle.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

i dont think its fair to use what has obviously been described as a *"student town"* as a reflection of the UK and what state its in.

also "skimpiest outfits possible".........aaahhhhh yyyeeaaah :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Dirty drunken girls!

Don't really see the issue! If they were all to stop then Great Britain would just be known as Britain


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

davetherave said:


> if it makes you sick do something about it instead of moaning on an internet forum, get something done


wtf do suggest? any thing i do by my self will just get me banged up? lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I love all this holier than thou crap. Why would you post something like that, on a forum like this unless you're looking for a rise? To the OP, if you're a troll - get a life. If you are who you say you are, cheers for the £10,000 a year - when your student visa runs out maybe you could go home and put all that education to good use.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

coco said:


> well i take offence - because he is branding me (wind up or not) with the se drunken idiots
> 
> the title of the thread "why uk is such a mess" then following comments which i have highlighted, amongst others
> 
> ...


I am sure it was not a personal attack on everyone, but if imagine you came to this country for the first time NOW, and looked around, try and think about where you would go and what you would see.

Imagine your first night in England was a Saturday night in any city town, how would your views be??

You would come to the same generalisations as people in this country do when they see a suicide bomber on the news. The same generalisations I made before visiting the countries!



UK muscle man said:


> mate they cant speak a word of english,
> 
> if pakistan is so great why do all the ****s want to live over here ask your self that,


I would say that if the OP (troll or not) is from Pakistan then his understanding of the English language far exceeds my own!

They come here because or education is fantastic, if you want to learn, and you would struggle to find a more meaningful degree than one that is obtained from a UK institute.

This is there way to make a better life for themselves, who am I to say they shouldn't take it?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I think this thread should be closed...........................................


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> There are probably many British citizens of pakistani origin who perhaps do make financial gains from illicit activities, just as their are criminals of all race and nationality.
> 
> As for the comment about the bmws, big houses etc, perhaps that is down to hard work. And I think it probably is mutually exclusive to be both 'on the dole' and own corner shops? unless as previously stated, they are frauds (which I doubt the 1million+ pakistanis in the uk are).
> 
> An honest days work and a handful of luck go a long way. You should try it sometime. Maybe then you can own your own BMW and mansion rather than envying those who have worked hard for such a lifestyle.


iam talking about 20/21 year olds driving in bmws, the local take away next to my mates house is owned by a 23 year old who has a lexus, now he works in that takeaway how does that pay for all the cars/shops


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> wtf do suggest? any thing i do by my self will just get me banged up? lol


you obviously feel passionate about it so why not run for mp or go to your mp or something, im not suggesting a hate campaign but if you want something done, susan blears isnt going to read this and think "i know i'll kick all the spongers out, etc, etc"


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> I am sure it was not a personal attack on everyone, but if imagine you came to this country for the first time NOW, and looked around, try and think about where you would go and what you would see.
> 
> Imagine your first night in England was a Saturday night in any city town, how would your views be??
> 
> ...


they come here beacuse of the wellfare system and beacuse our hospital care is FREE


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> There are probably many British citizens of pakistani origin who perhaps do make financial gains from illicit activities, just as their are criminals of all race and nationality.
> 
> As for the comment about the bmws, big houses etc, *perhaps that is down to hard work*. And I think it probably is mutually exclusive to be both 'on the dole' and own corner shops? unless as previously stated, they are frauds (which I doubt the 1million+ pakistanis in the uk are).
> 
> An honest days work and a handful of luck go a long way. You should try it sometime. Maybe then you can own your own BMW and mansion rather than envying those who have worked hard for such a lifestyle.


*LOL!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Are there really 1million Pakistanis in Britain!!!??!?!?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> iam talking about 20/21 year olds driving in bmws, the local take away next to my mates house is owned by a 23 year old who has a lexus, now he works in that takeaway how does that pay for all the cars/shops


Probably the same way the white kid I went to school with was driving a Merc round at 17 with no job or qualifications.

Benefit fraud is not exclusive to foreigners, I bet you know plenty of people who have commited fraud in some way.

I don't mean by that you know they are doing it, I mean you know them and they are probably doing it without your knowledge if you get me.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Are there really 1million Pakistanis in Britain!!!??!?!?


i would say more like 5


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Dirty drunken girls!
> 
> Don't really see the issue! If they were all to stop then Great Britain would just be known as Britain


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Reps!!

I love our culture, we love to drink, we celebrate with alcohol, we like to drink allot as a nation but who cares what you decide to do as long as it doesn't conflict with someone else and as long as WE are having fun, right?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

davetherave said:


> you obviously feel passionate about it so why not run for mp or go to your mp or something, im not suggesting a hate campaign but if you want something done, susan blears isnt going to read this and think "i know i'll kick all the spongers out, etc, etc"


with ****ty cvnts like this i can understand why the national party are getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Are there really 1million Pakistanis in Britain!!!??!?!?


in Bradford alone!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> they come here beacuse of the wellfare system and beacuse our hospital care is FREE


It would be naive of me to deny that may be the case for SOME, but certainly not all!


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Probably the same way the white kid I went to school with was driving a Merc round at 17 with no job or qualifications.
> 
> Benefit fraud is not exclusive to foreigners, I bet you know plenty of people who have commited fraud in some way.
> 
> I don't mean by that you know they are doing it, I mean you know them and they are probably doing it without your knowledge if you get me.


mate none of my mates have a bm, we have a mela weekend next time come to middlesbrough and have a look, its like a ****ing max power weekend


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> iam talking about 20/21 year olds driving in bmws, the local take away next to my mates house is owned by a 23 year old who has a lexus, now he works in that takeaway how does that pay for all the cars/shops


mate, I had my first BMW when I was 21...I've never claimed benefits or done drugs. do you know how much his business makes? NO! so don't just start assuming that someone is doing something dodgy just because they drive a nice car and owns a house at a young age.

i've been working my bollox off since a very young age which has allowed me to buy my own house and drive a nice car...point i'm trying to make is just because someone has done well in life, just don't go assuming things.....btw, i'm not pakistani....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Crumbs!

Get yourself down this neck of the woods Jimbo, they won't take this part of country without a fight


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm 21 and own a bmw, it is a p reg though  his name is harry


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you know what this probably just a uni assignment on ppls reactions to cvnts or some thing probably some how the uk is racist shyt and starts a thred that is bound to cause a reaction and is probably not even a pakistani? lol what a looser!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

:ban:


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> mate, I had my first BMW when I was 21...I've never claimed benefits or done drugs. do you know how much his business makes? NO! so don't just start assuming that someone is doing something dodgy just because they drive a nice car and owns a house at a young age.
> 
> i've been working my bollox off since a very young age which has allowed me to buy my own house and drive a nice car...point i'm trying to make is just because someone has done well in life, just don't go assuming things.....btw, i'm not pakistani....


yea buts its not just 1 of them with the nice car, fancy house mate you honeslty need to see the mela weekend up here

what iam saying is they come from a poor country with next to no education, yet at the age of 21 they have all this money its not hard to work out were it comes from

what is afghanistan biggest export??

which country borders afghanistan??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Crumbs!
> 
> Get yourself down this neck of the woods Jimbo, they won't take this part of country without a fight


lol im not from ther i just have friends and know what it is like lol im from east london bethnal green, roman road, mile end and stratford way i now like in kent near margate but this is just as bad tbh!


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am as patriotic as you will get - but my values are aligned to what Britain once was Great. It is a **** hole and I agree with most of what the OP has said. I will pay taxes for OAP's and the like but I don't want to pay taxes for anyone who is not needy, native or not the're all taking "food" from my kids mouths without ever contributing to the system.

Many Asian families work as a unit thats why they are often successful, its how we became great communities, families etc.. (in general) had to stick together it worked. All you have now is individualism, do I care what others do fcuk yes if its costing me money in taxes due to extra policing, increased criminality and violence all of which impacts directly or indirectly on me and my family in some way.

We would **** off to Australia or New Zealand if it weren't for personal ties. I came from native stock (can trace my family back many generations) and from a hard working class family, decency and morality was drilled into me, but that has passed now in this country and people who come such as the OP expecting to see this often see something different. Did you read about the young soldier who put his life on the line for his country/us lost both legs and one arm and had the **** taken out of him, but his "own people" this is becoming more and more common its a disgrace.

I don't see the past with rose tinted glasses you've always had your problems but many aspects that were good or great in this country and its people have passed.

What is done its hidden in statistics and spin and many swallow it so long as it doesn't affect them.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> mate, I had my first BMW when I was 21...I've never claimed benefits or done drugs. do you know how much his business makes? NO! so don't just start assuming that someone is doing something dodgy just because they drive a nice car and owns a house at a young age.
> 
> i've been working my bollox off since a very young age which has allowed me to buy my own house and drive a nice car...point i'm trying to make is just because someone has done well in life, just don't go assuming things.....btw, *i'm not pakistani*....


 no just very naive lol


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> yea buts its not just 1 of them with the nice car, fancy house mate you honeslty need to see the mela weekend up here
> 
> what iam saying is they come from a poor country with next to no education, yet at the age of 21 they have all this money its not hard to work out were it comes from
> 
> ...


i see what you're saying but drugs are, sadly, part of every race and society...

You will find that if not all, most pakistani people are into properties.

I have pakistani friends and we always say that the reason they have so much money is because their diet only consists of roti and a soup of some sort...which isn't far from the truth....


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> no just very naive lol


care to explain, oh funny one?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


I [email protected] like a rabbit....NEVER had an STD or a teenage pregnancy:confused1: The lass's in Pakistan get STONED for going outdoors without a male family member present......std's seem like an ok option compared to getting stoned to death for DARING to step outside on my own thanks very much:rolleyes:



Squeeeze said:


> The people you refer to are a minority who have the freedom to do as they wish, its called democracy. I'm reasonably sure pakistan has its share of w**kers as well.


Yeah, it does, i have humped my way through many(both male and female) Kinda blows his 'my counrty has morals bs'.....



Hafeez said:


> This is just my viewpoint, I do not speak for every single pakistani or muslim residing in this country.
> 
> Of course you are welcome to make a thread to critcise pakistan if you want, but I am aware of the deep rooted social stratifications and economic problems my country is currently experiencing.
> 
> Every nation has it's problems, I know that. but this thread is specifically about britains debaucherous binge culture and idleness which is ruining a once prosperous country.


I got an idea.....if its disturbing you that much....go back home, hopefully you could take the dole sponging patriots of your country back home again....i know of at least 3 Pakistani families who are ALL claiming benefits AS WELL as running businesses, which they run up into debt and then move premises and business name so they can con some more....I also know at least 3 Pakistani families who are honest, work hard and pay their bills...



bassmonster said:


> I've do agree with the above...this country is going down the pan...i think anyone coming new into this country for the first time would most likely make the same observations. it's a shame really....however, i do not believe that all those things do not happen in countries like Pakistan, India etc....of course they do but not to the same scale.....


Not on the same scale cause they stone em...can't reoffend then, can they ? :whistling:


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> milking it ok paying for it but why not go to uni in pakistan? i can tell you have not been here long and you are prob staying in a quiet suburban part of the uk and do not see this but pop in to london, birmingham or manchester and take a look at the line to sign on in the job center? tell me what you see? the thing is i will gladly go to work and pay taxes for the "natives" and ppl who's ancestors fort for us in ww1 ww2 and so on but when i see all the immigrants *coming over* (if born in the uk then its different) purely to milk our soft benafit system it makes me sick!


Due to poor funding, universities in Pakistan cannot match the educational resources and lack the academic credentials that institutions here have.

I respect and completely understand all that the veterans of the world wars fought and died for - they died to fight tyranny and oppression; for the freedom of Britain and the west.

But what I don't understand is your logical fallacy of assuming that the descendants of such veterans some how inherit the value and prestige associated with their ancestors accomplishments.

How does that work? It's like making a statue of churchills great grandson to honour churchills acheivements.

You're almost encouraging people to be idle by saying such things. People should work, if not to help improve the economic situation of the country they supposedly love so much, then at least to broaden their own horizons and for dignity/self-respect?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> no just very naive lol


With the absolute greatest of respect, and I have no personal probelms towards you at all, that is probably the most hypocritical post I have seen on here in a while!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> care to explain, oh funny one?


i thought it was pretty self explanatory, oh naive one?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i thought it was pretty self explanatory, oh naive one?


obviously i'm a bit thick to understand..... :rockon:


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

aac said:


> It's a wind up, I've seen it verbatim on other forums.
> 
> Don't feed the troll.


Yup - gets posted all over the shop, and has been for years - definitely a (very amateur) troll.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Due to poor funding, universities in Pakistan cannot match the educational resources and lack the academic credentials that institutions here have.
> 
> I respect and completely understand all that the veterans of the world wars fought and died for - they died to fight tyranny and oppression; for the freedom of Britain and the west.
> 
> ...


That right there is probably the truest words you will ever see written.

There is nothing more to say to that, nail..head..hit!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> With the absolute greatest of respect, and I have no personal probelms towards you at all, that is probably the most hypocritical post I have seen on here in a while!


lol so i cant make light of it then? no? ok then buddy ill stay serious then?


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


u dont like it **** off!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^^ THAT is where this country is going wrong....you are turning on each other, fellow countrymen ffS!

*edit*DAMMIT i should have quoted lol......


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just **** off hafeez.Glad i'm going to be looking for a career as an immigration officer in the future.Your country makes me laugh making women wear veils and sh!t,and your nocking ours.

Get yourself on easyjets site and book a flight home.Along with the others.

p.s I live in Leicester so i know very much what goes on beleive me.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't regard Pakistanis as my fellow countrymen...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


In Pakistan a woman needs to produce four male witnesses if she claims she was raped, if she cannot she will be accused of adultery, lashed and imprisoned!!

Some of the women here may throw up in the gutter after a night out getting fvcked by the bins behind a nightclub, here they are *FREE TO DO WHATEVER THEY CHOOSE!!*

Sort your own fvcking country out!!!


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ^^^ THAT is where this country is going wrong....you are turning on each other, fellow countrymen ffS!
> 
> *edit*DAMMIT i should have quoted lol......


uh oh was that to me??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, so now that Hafeez is going home to no education as he is clearly so much better than us Brits....anyone fancy a shag:lol:


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

You are being trolled chaps, and letting him do it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> obviously i'm a bit thick to understand..... :rockon:


lol it was just a p1ss take on the "* so don't just start assuming that someone is doing something dodgy just because they drive a nice car and owns a house at a young age*" was just saying, oh come on now.... lol thats all... not funny but as i said just trying to make light of this now


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I don't regard Pakistanis as my fellow countrymen...


I was meaning the Brits sniping at each other...as far as i'm concerned Hafeez can do whatever the fook he likes....i'm away to drink until i puke and [email protected] a sewer rat


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

erekose said:


> You are being trolled chaps, and letting him do it.


Beats Autumn Watch anyday! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ok, so now that Hafeez is going home to no education as he is clearly so much better than us Brits....anyone fancy a shag:lol:


*ME!*


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

rant over.time for a carling and a [email protected]


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> care to explain, *oh funny one*?


Big Jim isn't Funny!! :confused1: He thinks he is funny and we let him think he is funny,but he isn't really funny,that's why we keep him locked in a house. :whistling:

"Stop eating the Sofa Jim,now there's a good boy":thumb:


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> There are probably many British citizens of pakistani origin who perhaps do make financial gains from illicit activities, just as their are criminals of all race and nationality.
> 
> *Not probably mate, there up to there necks in it*
> 
> ...


Yes mate i can walk 2 miles from my home and see how hard there

working.

Selling class a's to young kids, Involved in prostitution, inciting gang fights.

You made your decision to travel to this country and study for a reason.

IT IS BETTER THAN PAKISTAN. SO WHY KNOCK IT ??

*So maybe the real question is.....If the UK is such a mess and our culture disgusts you, why are staying here then ????*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lewis92 said:


> Just **** off hafeez.Glad i'm going to be looking for a career as an immigration officer in the future.Your country makes me laugh making women wear veils and sh!t,and your nocking ours.
> 
> Get yourself on easyjets site and book a flight home.Along with the others.
> 
> p.s I live in Leicester so i know very much what goes on beleive me.


With an attitude like that mate, they won't let you within a hundred miles of the immigration service.

So you say living in Leicester gives you an insight into true Pakistani culture. Please, enlighten me as to how they live. Maybe it'schanged in the 10 years since I have been.

Maybe the guys who I work with from Pakistan have it all wrong?? Maybe the are lying to me when they tell me there wives work and play sports the same as the men.

Maybe they are just weaving an illicit web of deceit to trick me into joining there newly formed womens international suicide cricket team in which they are cleaverly not veiled, probably in some sore of mission to throw the West of them secretly smuggling in Opium in there jockstraps whilst raping our children???

FFS, the ignorance being shown in this thread by some is completely dumbfounding me!!!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I was meaning the Brits sniping at each other...as far as i'm concerned Hafeez can do whatever the fook he likes....*i'm away to drink until i puke and [email protected] a sewer rat*


You just simply are waaaaay too Classy for the likes of us!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

hate to sound like an idiot but Whats a "troll"? lol


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> I am sure it was not a personal attack on everyone, but if imagine you came to this country for the first time NOW, and looked around, try and think about where you would go and what you would see.
> 
> Imagine your first night in England was a Saturday night in any city town, how would your views be??
> 
> You would come to the same generalisations as people in this country do when they see a suicide bomber on the news. The same generalisations I made before visiting the countries!


Thank you. Finally someone who understands my point of view.

There is still a lot of the UK that I haven't seen, I wasn't making a sweeping generalisation - I was merely writing about the limited experience I have had concerning the mainstream student and youth culture that I have observed. And wanted a constructive thread about how such issues can be overcome, purely for the sake of discussion.

This thread could have been entirely about the positive aspects of Britian, which would have been twice as long as my initial posts (I don't know what kind of opinions you have about me, but I think there is more positive than negative about britain!), but then there wouldn't really be anything to discuss!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

man, i can see this thread going on and on and on so i'm unsubscribing......peace out lads....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Sangsom said:


> uh oh was that to me??


No hotstuff, aimed at Jim and Bass.....no arguing amongst yourselves or i will be forced to get my skimpy clothes and whip out:devil2:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> With an attitude like that mate, they won't let you within a hundred miles of the immigration service.
> 
> So you say living in Leicester gives you an insight into true Pakistani culture. Please, enlighten me as to how they live. Maybe it'schanged in the 10 years since I have been.
> 
> ...


You must know liberal Muslims then.

Women are not allowed to take part in sport according to Quran.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Big Jim isn't Funny!! :confused1: He thinks he is funny and we let him think he is funny,but he isn't really funny,that's why we keep him locked in a house. :whistling:
> 
> "Stop eating the Sofa Jim,now there's a good boy":thumb:


GIVE ME A FUKING STEAK THEN YOU STINGY CVNT!

I THOUGHT I WAS FUNNY! YOU SLAAAAAG!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


Wasn;t going to post and give satisfaction as Darren hit it right, or so I thought then read his 2nd post which I think was a warning to everyone not the OP. No point commenting as most have given my thoughts already but WTF is that statement I've highlighted. Retard - thats why your women dress like darthvader because your repressed society knows it men cannot control themselves.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

dam i'm sitting here having a wee chug & theres loads o birds out there with their legs open...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


This is very simple.

When in Rome, do as the Roman's do.

My point is you can point anything out you like; your observation is just an opinion.

I think if I was in Pakistan, I would find some things offensive and by me viewing my opinion might upset someone.

In the States similar things go on, hell I was involved in some of said things when I was young.

This takes nothing away from the natural law of the land. I grew up ok; I am not a killer or hater.

You see, this is nothing more than culture shock, if you were born in the UK, you probably would be bitching about immigrants on the dole and taking jobs.

Although you are entitled to your freedom of speech and opinion calling the women dogs is an insult.

Please refrain from insults or flames. This will only make things more insulting back at you.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

lol. darthvader. love it.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

asmustard said:


> hate to sound like an idiot but Whats a "troll"? lol


A troll is a Big Hairy Monster that lives under Bridges and eats people


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> With an attitude like that mate, they won't let you within a hundred miles of the immigration service.
> 
> So you say living in Leicester gives you an insight into true Pakistani culture. Please, enlighten me as to how they live. Maybe it'schanged in the 10 years since I have been.
> 
> ...


i think you didnt get what he was getting at? i think it was what they are like when over er?


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

at least in this great nation we don't cut o womans toes off so she can stand closer to the sink...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

One thing that made me laugh once was the father of one of those Pakistanis that were arrested for plotting to blow up planes.

The bloke said he had lived here for *32 years*, worked in a shoe factory and had taught his son to respect the country. He said this in Pakistani through a translator on BBC news.

32 fvcking years and the cvnt still couldn't speak English!! :lol:


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> A troll is a Big Hairy Monster that lives under Bridges and eats people


now i remeber the troll got its @ss kicked by some goats lol


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

You've been to this country for fkuc all time and who the hell do you think you are slating our women with morals.Were's the morrols in if a muslim girl falls in love with a hindu and the family beat her...I've over 50 muslim mates who would love to slap you in the face....My wife is indian and her family would call you an idiot trying to cause trouble and hatred thats not called for'''If you dont ;like our country fkuc off.Because there's plenty of happy friendly muslims loving this country.My best mate is muslim and he'd proberly slap you down....Wtf just because your women are in your country are under the thumbe.Travel the would and see other coulturs before making stupid suggestions that are gonna make people think you just a trouble making wkancer.....Wake up to your self or **** of back to you country and studdie there,,


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually, the majority of the guys I work with are from the North of Pakistan, which is super strict. It's just that these people are no more cut and dry than any other culture. The evolve and move on.

I have always found Saudi Arabia to be a far more harsh and strict culture than Pakistan. In Saudi Arabia I was actually looked down upon as a Christian and someone who indulges in "sins" if you like.

In Pakistan my culture was treated with more of a friendly ignorance. It wasn't mentioned aside from some well intentioned jokes.

In Saudi I was shot at for desecrating there holy bloddy quayside to try and fix a ripped mooring line. AK47 as well ffs, I'm a man not a rhino!


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

asmustard said:


> hate to sound like an idiot but Whats a "troll"? lol


It's somebody that deliberately posts just to wind people up - they'll pick a subject (that they themselves probably couldn't give a toss about) that they know will really wind people up and then sit back a watch the sparks fly about. They often only have to make a few posts as the board members then continue on their own. As said above the original post has been doing the rounds for years.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> No hotstuff, aimed at Jim and Bass.....no arguing amongst yourselves or i will be forced to get my *skimpy clothes and whip out* :devil2:


right thats it! Bass you are a CVNT! lol i like it hard Weeman!.... i mean Mrs Weeman.... :whistling:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> When in Rome, do as the Roman's do.


Feed Christians to lions Hacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

KRS said:


> Feed Christians to lions Hacks?


Only if it is over populated, and you need to feed the lions. :lol:

Hey lions have rights too.....heeee heeeee


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dont think I'm gonna bite at this thread, not sure if it's halal or not.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shag, anyone say something about a shag?

Oh yah........Pick me Wee, Pick me.......My hand is raised.

Just kidding, I am a happily married man.......................without.........grrrrrrrr


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> When in Rome, do as the Roman's do.
> 
> ...


True Hacks, but I think his post on the previous page cleared up what he meant by it.

I guess what gets me riled up other than the ignorance, is the fact that over the time I have been on this board I have seen numerous posts about the state of this country, and people have been far harsher and less articulate about it than he.

Why were they not flamed and shot down? The man should not be subjected to this just because he is from another country/culture!

This "great" country is going to the dogs and I hate to burst anyones bubble that thinks otherwise, but it has fvck all to do with immigrants. We all need to take a closer look at our own I think!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BLUTOS said:


> Dont think I'm gonna bite at this thread, not sure if it's halal or not.


Screw that, I am going to turn it into a comedy thread so I wont have to close it. :lol: :thumb: :whistling: :bounce: :innocent:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


lol so i guess you are still just p1ssed off that you couldnt get any pussy on 'freshers week' and every one at your uni is calling you a perv? lol you fukin looser!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Chris1 said:


> True Hacks, but I think his post on the previous page cleared up what he meant by it.
> 
> I guess what gets me riled up other than the ignorance, is the fact that over the time I have been on this board I have seen numerous posts about the state of this country, and people have been far harsher and less articulate about it than he.
> 
> ...


But you seem to forget one thing.

America was built on immigration, this has happened for many years with many cultures.

Nobody is any better than anyone else.

The one thing that many refuse to do is treat others like they want to be treated.

Everyone is the same, nobody is any better than anyone else.

We are all in this game together, your happiness is yours and yours alone and not subjected to any one else taking that from you.

Laws dont bring happiness, yet everyone knows what they should and should not do.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol so i guess you are still just p1ssed off that you couldnt get any pussy on 'freshers week' and every one at your uni is calling you a perv? lol you fukin *looser*!


It's *LOSER* Big Jim!!! Jesus all that money we spent on your education,what a ****ing waste! :cursing:


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> True Hacks, but I think his post on the previous page cleared up what he meant by it.
> 
> I guess what gets me riled up other than the ignorance, is the fact that over the time I have been on this board I have seen numerous posts about the state of this country, and people have been far harsher and less articulate about it than he.
> 
> ...


yes because we dont mind fellow brits down talk our country, they have a right too its ours, but what gives him the right when his country is alot worse the britian


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Scott! Hows about i pick all of you......but you will all have to find me, i'm not sure of the exact location of the gutter i am puking into:confused1: Just form a line and you can all take turns, thats the way i roll baby!(note the lack of sarcasm)

Also.....i'm a bit late for the teen pregnancy thing....but we could pretend so that we appear to follow our 'culture' (BTW, i'm Scottish, it IS my culture to be rough, hardy and drunk!)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One thing I have learned being on this board and it is very evident is that Brits are a proud people.

I remember the olympics and the comments on this board.

You guys are very proud and more proud than us here in the USA.

Not sure maybe it is the size or something.

Another thing I have learned and always notice is you guys sense of humor.

Damn, funny beyone belief.

Many times I have cracked up at work and people look at me like WTF.

Not many other countries can say that the majority of the people are funny.

I like that.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hey Scott! Hows about i pick all of you......but you will all have to find me, i'm not sure of the exact location of the gutter i am puking into:confused1: Just form a line and you can all take turns, thats the way i roll baby!(note the lack of sarcasm)
> 
> Also.....i'm a bit late for the teen pregnancy thing....but we could pretend so that we appear to follow our 'culture' (BTW, i'm Scottish, it IS my culture to be rough, hardy and drunk!)


Oh, I can find you easy, I will just give Bri a call......lol

From the hundreds of pictures I have perved over, I know that ass anywhere:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> It's *LOSER* Big Jim!!! Jesus all that money we spent on your education,what a ****ing waste! :cursing:


 he is an extra big one tho so i add the o? is this not ok? i will p.m you and ask how i can write sh1t b4 i post it? plus my folks pay taxes so fuk off you slaaaag! oh i add the aaa as you are a real big one!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Nothing makes my c0ck harder than the scent of alcopops and vomit in a woman's hair.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Dont think I'm gonna bite at this thread, not sure if it's halal or not.


no its not its pork! a big fukin bacon sarny!... with a sausage on the side!


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I don't regard Pakistanis as my fellow countrymen...


What about Britishers of pakistani origin?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Britain is a country massively founded on immigration also Hacks.

Only ours happened years before yours.

Is what these immigrants are doing now any different to what we are currently doing to Spain and have been since, phew, possibly the 70's?

We are a proud nation Scott, but sometimes I think we let our pride become arrogance, which leads to ignorance. Why is it we think people should be happy to have us in there countries? There would be uproar if the Spanish government turned round and said "right, all you Brits, p1ss of home" we'd be up in arms!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha there sure are some sad fuks about.... ooh look at me i'me so pure, god will bless me for being so good with a golden bum........ LMFAO :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

KRS said:


> Nothing makes my c0ck harder than the scent of alcopops and vomit in a woman's hair.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Reminds me of the ex on new years eve, she got so drunk she couldnt stand, she was sick in her hair, I had to carry her to the taxi carry her into the taxi, support her so she could sit up, carry her out of taxi and carry her home and up the stairs into bed, she was sick in my bed and farted for the very first time in front of me! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Oh, I can find you easy, I will just give Bri a call......lol
> 
> From the hundreds of pictures I have perved over, I know that ass anywhere:lol:


Isn't it about time i got one or two in return to add to my [email protected]:whistling: :whistling: 

This ass......?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Havn't read any of the posts, but my opinion to why its such a mess is because its run by a bunch of middle aged men who are more bothered about competing against each other, rather than sorting the mess out...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Britain is a country massively founded on immigration also Hacks.
> 
> Only ours happened years before yours.
> 
> ...


they only do this to get away from what england is becoming?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Isn't it about time i got one or two in return to add to my [email protected]:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> This ass......?


 good lord, i want to spank that immoral ass until its red raw then bite it all over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kezz said:


> hahahaha there sure are some sad fuks about.... ooh look at me i'me so pure, god will bless me for being so good with a golden bum........ LMFAO :lol:


think of all the vergins he will get? i bet they are all 16 yr old boys! lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is not the argument on here that they are only coming here to get away from what Pakistan is becoming, or is?

Whats the difference?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Isn't it about time i got one or two in return to add to my [email protected]:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> This ass......?


SHPRONGGGG!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kezz said:


> good lord, i want to spank that immoral ass until its red raw then bite it all over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*pouts bum and begs* :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

KRS said:


> SHPRONGGGG!
> 
> View attachment 31975


FFS!!!!!! look at his huge balls, they are like 3 times the size of bri's:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> *pouts bum and begs* :thumbup1:


 now this is how girls should behave!!!!!!!!!! imagine having to marry a girl until you could shag her!!! no wonder the moaning foreigners are all gayers!!! praise the lord for thoughtful women that love real men!! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Isn't it about time i got one or two in return to add to my [email protected]:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> This ass......?


lol when you enlarge it ther seems to be a smear on the pic right near your bum lol looks like a puff of fart? lol but i have my cock in my hand and it is very difficult to type with one hand


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Is not the argument on here that they are only coming here to get away from what Pakistan is becoming, or is?
> 
> Whats the difference?


if this was to me? you are twisting my words... chill out the thred has moved on, have you not noticed Mrs weeman has a pic of her bum up? lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> What about Britishers of pakistani origin?


No.

As the esteemed Lord Tebbit once said, if you don't support the English cricket team, then you aren't English.

People always cite multiculturalism as such a positive force, the melting pot leading to a rich and diverse cultural experience; its utter nonsense.

Just as a dog can only have one master, a man cannot be loyal to two different cultures.

You only have to look at the segregation that exists in all the cities with an immigration problem. I remember one documentary which followed two taxi drivers in Birmingham. One was Paki, the other British. The routes they took were sticking with their own sort. There was no mingling- people stick to their own sorts, way it should be IMO. :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> now this is how girls should behave!!!!!!!!!! imagine having to marry a girl until you could shag her!!! no wonder the moaning foreigners are all gayers!!! praise the lord for thoughtful women that love real men!! :thumb:


Imagine shagging a girl then marrying her then she wont shag you anymore? :whistling:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Time for a poll. Who would you rather take home to meet the parents:



Or



Think about it.

P.S. Friday night humour. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol when you enlarge it ther seems to be a smear on the pic right near your bum lol looks like a puff of fart? lol but i have my cock in my hand and it is very difficult to type with one hand


LOL, my fb took the pic....funnily enough he was one handed at the time and smudged the lens....if it had been a fart the cloud would have been much bigger and deffo more evil than that! I have some pride you know!!!! :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Imagine shagging a girl then marrying her then she wont shag you anymore? :whistling:


 hahaha that probarly happens a lot!!!!! :-(


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

is the top one borat?


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> iam talking about 20/21 year olds driving in bmws, the local take away next to my mates house is owned by a 23 year old who has a lexus, now he works in that takeaway how does that pay for all the cars/shops


Well one thing you will find amongst conservative muslim families is a great sense of family unity. They don't kick their children to the kerb once they reach a certain age.

Many Pakistanis immigrated to the UK generations ago. They know what it is like to be poor, starving, without access to basic physiological needs, so they move abroad in search of a better life. And they work hard because they don't want their children to suffer the same way they did.

And decades later they reap the reward. They have everything thye need for their families to live c a comfortable life - My point here is that you shouldn't be at all surprised if the lavish lifestyles those youngsters have is purely at the expense of their parents.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Imagine shagging a girl then marrying her then she wont shag you anymore? :whistling:


Thats waaay waaay to far out to imagine:whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Time for a poll. Who would you rather take home to meet the parents:
> 
> View attachment 31976
> 
> ...


 Devil girl is missing a red hot poker!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> No.
> 
> As the esteemed Lord Tebbit once said, if you don't support the English cricket team, then you aren't English.
> 
> ...


agree with you on this one buddy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> LOL, my fb took the pic....funnily enough he was one handed at the time and smudged the lens....if it had been a fart the cloud would have been much bigger and deffo more evil than that! I have some pride you know!!!! :lol:


goooood girl! xx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hafeez said:


> Well one thing you will find amongst conservative muslim families is a greater sense of family unity. They don't kick their children to the kerb once they reach a certain age.
> 
> Many Pakistanis immigrated to the UK generations ago. They know what it is like to be poor, starving, without access to basic physiological needs, so they move abroad in search of a better life. And they work hard because they don't want their children to suffer the same way they did.
> 
> And decades later they reap the reward. They have everything thye need for their families to live c a comfortable life - My point here is that you shouldn't be at all surprised if the lavish lifestyles those youngsters have is purely at the expense of their parents.


 greater sense of family unity than who??????? or how close to each other are they exactly


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Time for a poll. Who would you rather take home to meet the parents:
> 
> View attachment 31976
> 
> ...


errr tbh non lol


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Well one thing you will find amongst conservative muslim families is a greater sense of family unity.* They don't kick their children to the kerb once they reach a certain age.*
> 
> Many Pakistanis immigrated to the UK generations ago. They know what it is like to be poor, starving, without access to basic physiological needs, so they move abroad in search of a better life. And they work hard because they don't want their children to suffer the same way they did.
> 
> And decades later they reap the reward. They have everything thye need for their families to live c a comfortable life - My point here is that you shouldn't be at all surprised if the lavish lifestyles those youngsters have is purely at the expense of their parents.


this is why girls are sh&gging in the kerbs with sick all over them whilst wearing the skimpy outfits. if we sort out our family ties we will cure all the uks problems and the world will live happily ever after .. SSIMPLES


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well im real close to my family. we have small ones and are very close just because there are like 20 of you sleeping in the same bed dont make you closer


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

CMON BABY.... SUCK DEM BAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

this hafeez aught to be more concerned about his own country. ''why the uk is such a mess'' why pakistan is such a mess more like. got my ****ing back up this thread has, women have as much right to get on the lash as much as men. Life is short if you want to get fcuked up on drink and drugs fill your boots, your a long time dead. Keep your opinions to yourself or leave the country is it disgusts you so much.

I wouldnt life in pakistan because of the problems it has? think about it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> No.
> 
> As the esteemed Lord Tebbit once said, if you don't support the English cricket team, then you aren't English.
> 
> ...


I'm struggling with this one. I get what you are saying but I can't decide if I agree with it or not lol.

Damn I hate well worded and thought out replies, makes it so much harder 

I work on a cruise ship for example. The Captain is our master, simple, by law and out of respect (generally). However under him is a complete melting pot of every imaginable religion. Yet we all happily co-exist and mingle.

Sure, we have our disagreements, but so does everyone. When people initially come on they tend to stick to there groups but I sometimes think that is more of a language thing and a comfort zone.

After a while though you realise that at the end of the day, we are all human regardless of what god we follow.

We all eat, sleep, and sh1t. We all bleed the same colour and we are all here for the same goal, to either provide a better life for us or our families!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I DO like diversity, but i'll be fooked if someone comes here to take advance of the facilities and instantly starts to down our country, i wouldn't travel to Pakistan and down them all on arrival, its just plain rude, seems the manners OP spoke of are non existant......

It IS getting beyond a joke, xmas cancelled, wanting laws changed to suit them....they came HERE, if we wanted their culture we would have went there!(and that goes for ANY countries people/culture, not just Pakistan!)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> I'm struggling with this one. I get what you are saying but I can't decide if I agree with it or not lol.
> 
> Damn I hate well worded and thought out replies, makes it so much harder
> 
> ...


 well in the ideal world that would be true, but when the **** hits the fan like for like stick together......... fook me i could never imagine supporting man united!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well im real close to my family. we have small ones and are very close just because *there are like 20 of you sleeping in the same bed* dont make you closer


Paying council tax on one property and putting the strain on local services as five households worth of people.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

KRS said:


> Paying council tax on one property and putting the strain on local services as five households worth of people.


lol


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> No.
> 
> As the esteemed Lord Tebbit once said, if you don't support the English cricket team, then you aren't English.
> 
> ...


Some rather strong nationalist views their.

In case you didn't know there are players of Pakistani decent on the English cricket team itself!! Owais shah etc??

So if an individual of pakistani origin can not only support, but also play for the English team, then it makes him English according to your 'esteemed Lord Tebbit', right? :thumb:

And as for people 'should stick to their own kind' - have you ever stopped to think this is the kind of mind set which is further encouraging segregation?

If you display such hostility towards foreigners then it is only logical to assume that you will only be alienating them further. They adhere to others from their ethnic background because the are not accepted elsewhere. It wasn't the route they took, it was the route they were given.

Being more open minded and increasing cultural awareness, particularly in schools and socio-economically deprived areas would be a good start to propel multiculturalism.

Inter-faith marriages are increasing in britain which is a positive sign of intergration, and looking at the diversity of successful nations like USA and Brazil is just further evidence that multiculturalism can and does work.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

I think one of the biggest problems with intergration in this country is that people who imigrate here dont want intergrate.!

its great keeping youre own cultures/identity, however it seems to put up big divides between communities and can form ghettos in some areas. We should take a lesson from the ozzys, if you want to live in oz you become australian.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

This made me laugh and I'm not even going to comment on the OP's statement as its just a blatant wind up thats been done on here before!:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hafeez said:


> Some rather strong nationalist views their.
> 
> In case you didn't know there are players of Pakistani decent on the English cricket team itself!! Owais shah etc??
> 
> ...


 you say segregation as though its a bad thing??? is that what you meant??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PHHead said:


> This made me laugh and I'm not even going to comment on the OP's statement as its just a blatant wind up thats been done on here before!:laugh:


lol i know but its fun! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kezz said:


> you say segregation as though its a bad thing??? is that what you meant??


lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Some rather strong nationalist views their.
> 
> In case you didn't know there are players of Pakistani decent on the English cricket team itself!! Owais shah etc??
> 
> ...


Not sure what circles you mix in, but I know of novody who has had an inter-faith marriage.

Besides, my family has a proud history as far as multicultaralism is concerned in the USA; ran a rather large slaving operation from Bristol.

Economic success and social harmony are two very different things. I don't think you can say there is social harmony between races in USA. :beer:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

andysutils said:


> CMON BABY.... SUCK DEM BAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


SLLLUUUURRRRRPPPPPPPPP:tongue: :thumb:



PHHead said:


> This made me laugh and I'm not even going to comment on the OP's statement as its just a blatant wind up thats been done on here before!:laugh:


I agree with Jim.....



big_jim_87 said:


> lol i know but its fun! lol


And its Friday, i got sooo many kids i can't get a babysitter(the numerous fathers are all out picking up other chav's to [email protected] from the gutter) so have to stick to staying in and puking out the upstairs window like a proper chav...hold on Janiqua, chantelle, Paris and Whitney have all woken up, hope they don't wake Snoop, Dwayne and Burberry:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

If you dont like this country then fk off


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

In this planet there are VERY DIFFERENT worlds, and they cannot mix together as stated by any multicultural approach because they are into a very fiercy contradiction at their essentials bases... but they come, they stay, and then they want to change it to their 'home****land'... but only what suits them...


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well im real close to my family. we have small ones and are very close just because there are like 20 of you sleeping in the same bed dont make you closer


Your comments throughout this thread have been nothing but incoherent drivel which do nothing except show how ignorant and uneducated you are.

I'd rather not reply to each and everyone of your comments as I have neither the time nor the patience to communicate with someone who has the linguistic abilities of a 10 year old remedial child!

I think any rational discussion about current issues plaguing britain is a little beyond your comprehension. Just stick to taking steroids and oggling at porn magazines, I'm sure your simple mind will appreciate it much more.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> SLLLUUUURRRRRPPPPPPPPP:tongue: :thumb:
> 
> I agree with Jim.....
> 
> And its Friday, i got sooo many kids i can't get a babysitter(the numerous fathers are all out picking up other chav's to [email protected] from the gutter) so have to stick to staying in and puking out the upstairs window like a proper chav...hold on Janiqua, chantelle, Paris and Whitney have all woken up, hope they don't wake Snoop, Dwayne and Burberry:lol: :lol: :lol:


 yeah i know what you mean, i caught reebok and chelsea girl swigging cider in the coal bunker tonight


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Hafeez said:


> So if an individual of pakistani origin can not only support, but also play for the English team, then it makes him English according to your 'esteemed Lord Tebbit', right? :thumb:


Wrong, just because a dog is born in a stable dont make it a fcuking horse!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yeah i know what you mean, i caught reebok and chelsea girl swigging cider in the coal bunker tonight


See thats the difference between the English and the Scots...My wee ones are either whiskey or voddy drinkers....straight up, none o this mixer malarky, i brought them up right!


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Well one thing you will find amongst conservative muslim families is a greater sense of family unity. They don't kick their children to the kerb once they reach a certain age.
> 
> Many Pakistanis immigrated to the UK generations ago. They know what it is like to be poor, starving, without access to basic physiological needs, so they move abroad in search of a better life. And they work hard because they don't want their children to suffer the same way they did.
> 
> And decades later they reap the reward. They have everything thye need for their families to live c a comfortable life - My point here is that you shouldn't be at all surprised if the lavish lifestyles those youngsters have is purely at the expense of their parents.


none of my english black or white friends have been kicked out when they reach a certain age but ino at least 7-8 asian mates who where ''kicked to the kerb'' through no fault of there own so dont bother start chatting **** like all english familys chuck there kids out asap.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hafeez said:


> Your comments throughout this thread have been nothing but incoherent drivel which do nothing except show how ignorant and uneducated you are.
> 
> I'd rather not reply to each and everyone of your comments as I have neither the time nor the patience to communicate with someone who has the linguistic abilities of a 10 year old remedial child!
> 
> I think any rational discussion about current issues plaguing britain is a little beyond your comprehension. Just stick to taking steroids and oggling at porn magazines, I'm sure your simple mind will appreciate it much more.


 so what you are saying, is if you are remedial you arent entitled to an opinion??? and what wrong with steroids and porn?????? you really do come across as a pompous [email protected]


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Hafeez said:



> What about Britishers of pakistani origin?


 Thats an interesting point, but depends on how we determin the origin of where we all come from.

After living in the Birmingham for 15 years I was amazed at how insular the Pakistani, Bangladeshi and Sikh communities were.

It seems that when great grandparents and grand parents decided to come to the UK in 50's 60's and 70's they brought a little time warp of their country with them, not saying this is a bad or a good thing, its just that the values and expectations of Hoshab in Pakistan or Jalandhar in the Punjab in the decades that the family elders decided to come to England for a better life brought the social and family rules of that time and community.

Though in the countries that were left the nations went through the decades and changed the social values, the micro communities in the UK have held on to the values of the times when the first generations of their families came here.

We can all point fingers and call names about what we feel is fair or right, it is hard for all young people in the UK at the moment regardless of religion, ethnicity or nationality. All communities have intolerance to things that they dont understand or wish to participate in, thats just human bloody nature.

So if your a Pakistani with a British passport or a British lad who feels pee'd off cos the country you are born in see's you as not being "as one of us" whatever that means to you welcome to being a young person in England! A country where you make your own luck, work hard, pay tax and get along as best you can regardless of who or what or where you came from.

So if the dolly birds go out and get drunk, does it affect you so? If the gay community decide to run round and have a pride day what's the issue, if the Carribean Community have Carnival does it matter? If you have Vaisakhi in a Sikh area who moans? Want a summer fete no probs etc.

Basically we can all join in and make it better or moan and find ourselves on the extreme edge winging about everything that is wrong.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

hafeez if you could change three things, and only three things about this country to improve it what would you change?


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I DO like diversity, but i'll be fooked if someone comes here to take advance of the facilities and instantly starts to down our country, i wouldn't travel to Pakistan and down them all on arrival, its just plain rude, seems the manners OP spoke of are non existant......
> 
> *It IS getting beyond a joke, xmas cancelled, wanting laws changed to suit them....*they came HERE, if we wanted their culture we would have went there!(and that goes for ANY countries people/culture, not just Pakistan!)


Really? Perhaps you have some credible statistics or articles you'd like to share with us.

And by that I don't mean Daily Mail sensationalism and scaremongering or any other far right-propagandists taking statements completely out of context. A more politically neutral source would be ideal.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> See thats the difference between the English and the Scots...My wee ones are either whiskey or voddy drinkers....straight up, none o this mixer malarky, i brought them up right!


I even got a pic.....he is only a year old here, thats why its only a half bottle!

Second pic, i'm proud of my wee gangster.....already successful:thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hafeez said:


> Really? Perhaps you have some credible statistics or articles you'd like to share with us.
> 
> And by that I don't mean Daily Mail sensationalism and scaremongering or any other far right-propagandists taking statements completely out of context. A more politically neutral source would be ideal.


 why do kids in school have to say baa baa rainbow sheep instead of black sheep??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why cant they have a nativity in school any more??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> Thingy-bob wrote:
> 
> This thread could have been entirely about *the positive aspects of Britian*, which would have been twice as long as my initial posts (I don't know what kind of opinions you have about me, but I think there is more positive than negative about britain!), but then *there wouldn't really be anything to discuss!*


And that, right there, is the nail in your coffin mofo. (the bold)

You say you've been in this country but a few days; may be you have & maybe you haven't, but either way sunshine - it's a fight you are after. That much is plain.

Let me tell you now, it's a big world out there. The few students you have met was a culture shock to you (assuming this isn't all bullsh!t) eh, don't like it?? Then keep out of their way, avoid them. And above all, keep your inexperienced mouth shut.. atleast until you have a better grasp of life. There's more out there to offend 'mother's good little boy'.

Believe it or not there are plenty of your country folk clogging up the A+E of an evening (the good thing about being muslim and male? Put on a pair of jeans and nobody can tell! The women, of course, are trapped. No casino for them lol)

Good luck with your short journey.

ps. oh, here's a thought, during your spring break why not holiday in Rio? You'll just love that place hahahahahahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why are roads closed in some streets in manchester at times and whites not allowed down them at certain times of the year???? my daughter was in tears when she wasnt allowed down her road by the police as she was white, it was midnight and she couldnt get home


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kezz said:


> why do kids in school have to say baa baa rainbow sheep instead of black sheep??





Kezz said:


> why cant they have a nativity in school any more??


And 'chalk board'....can't call it a black board!

The Santa being removed from the Hospital door entrance a few years ago(they had him back in his rightful place last year.....with an additional sign saying 'merry Christmas to everyone' in all different languages, which i thought was a much better option)


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

BigSmurf said:


> none of my english black or white friends have been kicked out when they reach a certain age but ino at least 7-8 asian mates who where ''kicked to the kerb'' through no fault of there own so dont bother start chatting **** *like all english familys chuck there kids out asap.*


And when did I say this?

I don't know enough about British family values to make such claims. I was't making any comparisons between british and pakistani culture here. I just said conservative muslim families don't throw out their children. Thats all. So stop putting words in my mouth.

This thread definitely didn't turn out as expected. Many of you seem to be some what insecure and needlessly aggressive. Calm down.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

this threads got me hungary, what about you all? bacon sandwiches all round?

if this country is so bad then why does all the world want to come here to study???


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> And when did I say this?
> 
> I don't know enough about British family values to make such claims. I was't making any comparisons between british and pakistani culture here. I just said conservative muslim families don't throw out their children. Thats all. So stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> This thread definitely didn't turn out as expected. Many of you seem to be some what insecure and needlessly aggressive. Calm down.


if you wernt making comparisons then wtf are you saying that for?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Hafeez said:


> And when did I say this?
> 
> I don't know enough about British family values to make such claims. I was't making any comparisons between british and pakistani culture here. I just said conservative muslim families don't throw out their children. Thats all. So stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> This thread definitely didn't turn out as expected. Many of you seem to be some what insecure and needlessly aggressive. Calm down.


 Again check with St Basils an agency that deal with homeless young people in Birmingham aged 16 to 25 this has happened.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> And when did I say this?
> 
> I don't know enough about British family values to make such claims. I was't making any comparisons between british and pakistani culture here. I just said conservative muslim families don't throw out their children. Thats all. So stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> This thread definitely didn't turn out as expected. Many of you seem to be some what insecure and needlessly aggressive. Calm down.


we might throw our kids out but atleast we don't marry them off at school age to some perv.... rule Britannia


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Really? Perhaps you have some credible statistics or articles you'd like to share with us.
> 
> And by that I don't mean Daily Mail sensationalism and scaremongering or any other far right-propagandists taking statements completely out of context. A more politically neutral source would be ideal.


*Wow! You've just blown your cover with this post. *

*
You are neither a new student and neither are you 'from a magical land'.*

*
*

*
That post above is too well spoken and contains too much local/national insight for a week-old foreigner.*

*
*

*
Clever getting a long thread mind, but you are a sh!t liar. Keep it up numbnuts.*

*
I must ask you, why bother? *


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahah how did you expect it to turn out!!! you seriously didnt expect people to fall for all your bull**** did you, "oooh british girls are such slags" "good god i'd rather carry on shagging my donkey than trying it on with a fit girl" ... and as for calm down, when confronted how exactly did you expect people to react?? ah let me guess. Exactly like they have........... Like a bigger wooden spoon???


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> *Wow! You've just blown your cover with this post. *
> 
> *
> You are neither a new student and neither are you 'from a magical land'.*
> ...


Blown my cover? I had no idea we were playing 'spies' lol.

I have studied international politics and am well aware of the Daily mail and their affiliation with the BNP, before I even moved to the UK ( I have visited here twice before).


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Give it up boy. You are blown.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Daily mail = news paper, BNP = political party????? what's your point


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hello hafeez, whats your favourite biscuit and why?

also would you punch a gorilla in the face for £1m?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> hello hafeez, whats your favourite biscuit and why?
> 
> also would you punch a gorilla in the face for £1m?


Can the gorilla wear a burqua?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

KRS said:


> Can the gorilla wear a burqua?


in this case yes, yes it can


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> in this case yes, yes it can


a ninja gorilla h34r:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

KRS said:


> Can the gorilla wear a burqua?


:laugh: if it did i guess you couldn't call it a slag...


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

Kezz said:


> why are roads closed in some streets in manchester at times and whites not allowed down them at certain times of the year???? my daughter was in tears when she wasnt allowed down her road by the police as she was white, it was midnight and she couldn't get home


I was wondering how long it would take before one of the more ignorant members who replied here would make it racially charged.

Since when did muslim become synonymous with any particular race?

News flash: IT ISN'T!!

Muslims come from all races and ethnicities.

Im sure she agrees:










And I honestly have no idea why they stopped your daughter, perhaps you should ask her.

Why would you let your young daughter out past midnight anyway??? I can see she's well looked after, are these your vlaues you were telling me about earlier?

I can only hope you don't teach her your warped viewpoints.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> :laugh: if it did i guess you couldn't call it a slag...


Good point! No burka!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dont be discriminating against my gorilla. it has rights you know


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont be discriminating against my gorilla. it has *rights you know*


unlike the born bred White British


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Lalalalalalala i'm not listening lalala

Hang about, did someone offer a sarnie?


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before one of the more ignorant members who replied here would make it racially charged.
> 
> Since when did muslim become synonymous with any particular race?
> 
> ...


*NINJA*


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

or gorilla?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Im sure she agrees:


Nice eyes.

You gotta give it to these muslim chaps, their women wear all sorts of kinky gear under them cloaks. It makes you wonder how they manage to keep their women all covered up, just for themselves:confused1: Oh, that's how they do it, stoning....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

How do you add tags? Is it in the 'trackbacks' box??


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

... never mind


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

KRS said:


> Nice eyes.
> 
> You gotta give it to these muslim chaps, their women wear all sorts of kinky gear under them cloaks. It makes you wonder how they manage to keep their women all covered up, just for themselves:confused1: Oh, that's how they do it, stoning....


 and a great big hairy stinking gash underthere too


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before one of the more ignorant members who replied here would make it racially charged.
> 
> Since when did muslim become synonymous with any particular race?
> 
> ...


i cant see anywhere in his post anything about islam? he was talking about no go zones for whites....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

well, just read a few posts throughout this thread, I could have replied to the 1st one but thought id read all his drivel to make sure I could appreciate his views....and Ive come to the conclusion that I thought after reading his 1st post...

Please, please **** off home! As in, country of birth, if you weren't born here, you have no right to give a personal opinion, why not you ask? well, do you think old white eyes here would be allowed such an opinion on the town hall steps of Islamabad or Karachi without dodging machine gun fire or machete's?

You claim this country, that is giving you a home (temporary I hope) is so bad, yet look at where you come from, I wouldn't want to let Peter Sutcliffe live in those conditions, wee've all been trolled Im sure, but if not, please take my above comments as you read them...

Cheers

Jim


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

erekose said:


> ... never mind


Hehe trolled


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> Hello to all and salams to any muslim brothers.
> 
> I am a student from the land of pakistan and I moved the uk a few weeks ago for studies.And one thing I have noticed is that the people here have no morals. Particularly the girls.
> 
> ...


wot do u mean we wouldnd av such a problem if ur not from this country then its not ur propblem. whats wrong with shagging about about aslong as u go in tooled up who cares.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im going to bed.


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

KRS said:


> Hehe trolled


:laugh:

Got to me in the end! That said - I do have the excuse of being quite ****ed now!


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

BigSmurf said:


> i cant see anywhere in his post anything about islam? he was talking about no go zones for whites....


Yes he maybe talking about some mythical white no-go zones, but in case you haven't realised this thread is about mainstream ritish culture - that means all britishers with such a lifestyle, regardless of background.

I don't see how race had anything to do with this thread topic at all, so why feel the need to bring up something like that??


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> im going to bed.


can i come?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I stick tea-towels in cats chuffs


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BigSmurf said:


> can i come?


Can i video it? :bounce:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> I stick tea-towels in cats chuffs


Only a complete bastard would quote himself! :stupid:


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> I stick tea-towels in cats chuffs


Most inflammatory post so far mg: Evil cat-harmer...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Yes he maybe talking about some mythical white no-go zones, but in case you haven't realised this thread is about mainstream ritish culture - that means all britishers with such a lifestyle, regardless of background.
> 
> I don't see how race had anything to do with this thread topic at all, so why feel the need to bring up something like that??


This thread is not about gutter sex and silverbacks? :confused1:


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

thats better ,found that picture offensive


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

asmustard said:


> View attachment 31981
> 
> 
> thats better ,found that picture offensive


Not Danish are you? :lol:

Have a rep for that


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> I stick tea-towels in cats chuffs


I stick something else in them.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

KRS said:


> This thread is not about gutter sex and silverbacks? :confused1:


Its not???? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

nobody said:


> I stick something else in them.


crabsticks?


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

w/e this thread was fun at first, but just sucks now.

Well that was a big waste of time 

esp since I was supposed to get up at 6 2moz for my morning hill sprinting session, Don't see that happening now!!!

By the way I couldn't carless about politics, or asians, or islam or w/e. It was fun getting you all riled up though.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> crabsticks?


Eeewwwww, no!!!!! Breadsticks are a better option:thumbup1:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> w/e this thread was fun at first, but just sucks now.
> 
> Well that was a big waste of time
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

come on guys, how do you add tags? i have candy! :whistling:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone up for a bum? Ill bring jam !!


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> come on guys, how do you add tags? i have candy! :whistling:


i think you use the quote button on the bottom RH side of screen and then tag away. if this is what you mean by tagging?

ignore this was thinking of something else...dduuu


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

KRS said:


> View attachment 31982


After 17 pages??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> come on guys, how do you add tags? i have candy! :whistling:


At the bottom of the page, along the grey line above the tags(directly under the page numbers and next page button).....click on 'edit tags' 

I love candy! Do you have puppies too? :lol:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> After 17 pages??


That's a pretty owl


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL at the tags!!!

Why are Gorilla's becoming targeted and bought into this thread?! I can honestly say I have never been offended by any Gorilla's I've ever met! Leave Diane Fossey and her hairy chums alone you haters!! LOL


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm replying to post No.1 as I don't have time to read all threads. Pakistan is a a wonderful thriving place? No it isnt if i want to be honest about that country i could slag it from here until next week and beyond.

1. The UK has a good teaching structure. Does Pakistan? People in thiss country are educated.

2. Every person born in the UK is registered and looked after by the uk government. Is this the case in Pakistan? no it isn't. Most pakistan paople cant get passports because they where not registered at birth.

3. I have worked with and grew friend ship with people from pakistan, you all watch porn, you all slag your wives off behind there backs and all that i met shagged prostitutes.

I cant even be ****d writing anything else but all I can say is don't try to discredit the UK on here and try to compare to a third world country.

The problrm with this country is that there is no belief in what it stands for. I'm proud of where I come from if you dont like it then [email protected]@k off.

If I'm band for this then please make it short as I do like this site.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Back on topic...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> At the bottom of the page, along the grey line above the tags(directly under the page numbers and next page button).....click on 'edit tags'
> 
> I love candy! Do you have puppies too? :lol:


Yay! Now I have untold power!

You prize Mrs W. -->


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

KRS... what the fu..... hahahaha


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

KRS said:


> Back on topic...


Is this a pic from one of Tom Cruise's Scientologist Parties?! Wow looks fun can you post the details?  :


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

What's with all the dodgy tags????


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

"they don't like it up em" ffs hahaha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Yay! Now I have untold power!
> 
> You prize Mrs W. -->


 :wub: :wub::wub:You know the way into my heart!! :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

btw, I wanted to say this earlier but didnt want to break character










That's a *mighty fine* ass right there :thumb:


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

Hafeez said:


> btw, I wanted to say this earlier but didnt want to break character
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something everyone can agree on at last lol :laugh:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gosh, now look at the time.

I got a brown crabstick, anyone hungry?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> What's with all the dodgy tags????


I might be responsible for one or two of those....

OP: so who are you? I got an idea and i'm normally [email protected] at guessing games lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

And thanks for the ass comments


----------



## Hafeez (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I might be responsible for one or two of those....
> 
> OP: so who are you? I got an idea and i'm normally [email protected] at guessing games lol


I'm not a sock puppet, I'm actually new to this site, honestly. I usually behave on chatrooms.

But sometimes I just cant help myself :blush:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

you gave us all something to banter about....i thought it turned out rather well.....usually ends up in mudslinging match:whistling:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> you gave us all something to banter about....i thought it turned out rather well.....usually ends up in mudslinging match:whistling:


I never Think,it's overated


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree, i went all out this time with my thought My wee cell worked its nucleus off! :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

after 4 hours sleep the first thing I see on my email is this stupid thread.

Go and troll somewhere else tosser


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Touche!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hafeez said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before one of the more ignorant members who replied here would make it racially charged.
> 
> Since when did muslim become synonymous with any particular race?
> 
> ...


 she was stopped as she was on her way home from work, she is 22 and lives there and has every right to walk down any street she likes, the police said there would be trouble if whites went down there... i havent got any warped viewpoints either


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

What!!I cant believe this has lasted more than 2pages. Some plank looking to stir and so many people have bitten.

Thread start you are no better than people who are racist towards people of an 'ethnic' background. Like most people with issues your just packaging what you have to say in a different more polite fashion!!!!! Bit like a white dude saying since Ive lived in jamaica all the blacks are lazy smell and have a chip on their shoulder but their friendly people. Bollocks


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with this guy from pakistan he aint lying he tells the truth, wales being binge drinking nation of britain, but regardless of that fact its the same all over the UK, ye it is a lil fcked up and our governemt is too fakkin soft in lettin any cnut in to the country,

anyway didnt the taliban orginate in pakistan


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

ive not read through most and i have bitten too a little, especially at the part of women wearing skimpy outfits, if they have got it then flaunt it i say , that is their choice and this is not an invitation for any body to take advantage of, i have worked with rehabilatating rapists and one of the common things they say is she was asking for it they even say this when they are under age believe it or not, little something for the thread starter to think about when judging

anyway thats my 10pence worth, and all i can say is good work to the mods for banning ta ta


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to agree with the others, i dont think he can come on here and bitch about the UK's current state, after all, you came here for a better life i assume?


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

maybe if you are so dissapointed with our country you might consider going back home to yours. As It is only ever a few who spoil it for the majority, you have imorality in your country too, with the cast system, we would say that this is against human rights and well just down right wrong. It does upset and concern me that you come to our country to use our services, education, but then call them,


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

First off he denied the charges, in the end he admitted he was only here to get a reaction.. "I like going to chatrooms and give out sh!t" Was pretty much what he said.

We need to get our heads around this trolling thing and blank them right out. Did ok up to a point.

Trouble is we get so defensive to being called racist and stuff we end up slagging them off big-time,,, making us look intolerant. Troll bitten.

Wish I knew how to pull ISP and hack.


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

who let this silly person on anyway, maybe if we stopped taken in ungratefuls!!! we would have more spaces in our universities for home grown students, just a thought!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Isn't it about time i got one or two in return to add to my [email protected]:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> This ass......?


 I would like, ney DEMAND that pic in high resolution so I can print it off and study it in more detail (whilst on the loo), strictly so I can study the form, lighting, exposure and composition mind, being an amateur tog an all. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Look how many more usernames that have been banned from: *Hafeez*

A very busy boy id say.

A1PHA

Ash 01

Bare Tonk

Buenas noches

Come on Pelican

Diaz_1992

Gulfam hassan

Hay los vidrios

Lakho Mein Ek

Mohammed khan

Pelican Fly

Piccolo

Raoul Duke

Ya Ali


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Hafeez said:


> Your comments throughout this thread have been nothing but incoherent drivel which do nothing except show how ignorant and uneducated you are.
> 
> I'd rather not reply to each and everyone of your comments as I have neither the time nor the patience to communicate with someone who has the linguistic abilities of a 10 year old remedial child!
> 
> I think any rational discussion about current issues plaguing britain is a little beyond your comprehension. *Just stick to taking steroids and oggling at porn magazines*, I'm sure your simple mind will appreciate it much more.


that dude sure was in the wrong forum.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Look how many more usernames that have been banned from: *Hafeez*
> 
> A very busy boy id say.
> 
> ...


 Ha ha what a dork


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Eh, those were all HIS aliases?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Witch-King said:


> Eh, those were all HIS aliases?


Those were all the people/usernames that were banned under his alias's.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

So sad that people join a forum to stir be back handed racists. All that effort...why oh why waste your time. All those aliases


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

they just enjoy getting peoples backs up from behind a computer screen, sad fuker


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I was born here and my parents were from Jamaica, I AM BRITISH and PROUD, i've got England shirts and i don't speak like i just got off a banana boat, but there are people who come here and want to critisize and judge us BRITS, they knew what we are like before they came and they still came in their thousands, if they don't like it they should get on a plane or smuggle themselves out the way they smuggled themselves here in the first place(YEAH I SAID IT)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

He is a Troll, but all my points still stand.

Some of the uneducated ignorance shown in this thread by some has completely unbelievable, borderline racist.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Khaos said:


> I was born here and my parents were from Jamaica, I AM BRITISH and PROUD, i've got England shirts and i don't speak like i just got off a banana boat, but there are people who come here and want to critisize and judge us BRITS, they knew what we are like before they came and they still came in their thousands, if they don't like it they should get on a plane or smuggle themselves out the way they smuggled themselves here in the first place(YEAH I SAID IT)


Well fck'n said , hat off to you Sir. :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just an overreaction to being flamed I reckon Chris.

I doubt many here are really racist, but I think there's something in many of us that have put up with too much bs and insinuating comments and we are ready to snap. Sadly sometimes, it's too easy to get things off your chest and spit poison right back at them. Making us fit the picture they described us in.

Trying to be PC all the time is tough, especially when folk like this are on a mission.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well said Witch-King.

I think it is maybe from my part, just because I have had the luxury of being to the countries that many of these people are from and I have seen the poverty and disgutsting conditions that the live in.

I mean this from an informed position, very few people in this country know what poverty truley is. I have seen horrible, horrible things around the world, so when I see these people in this country, do I blame them. Not at all. If I was in the same position and I saw an opportunity in another country to better my life and my families I would fight an army to get there.

Seriously, we have life sssssoooooo easy in the UK and we take it for granted.

A few years ago in Sri Lanka I saw an 11 year old girl with only one arm trying to sell her body so that her family wouldn't starve to death.

It is so easy to reply saying fvck off home. Like you said though, all it does is to further our own ignorance.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Well said Witch-King.
> 
> I think it is maybe from my part, just because I have had the luxury of being to the countries that many of these people are from and I have seen the poverty and disgutsting conditions that the live in.
> 
> ...


ok i see what your saying, so when they come here it should be like "heaven" for them, this country does more for them then there own country so why slag it off!!!!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> ok i see what your saying, so when they come here it should be like "heaven" for them, this country does more for them then there own country so why slag it off!!!!


WELL SAID MATE! :thumb: and if they dont like it then..........(im sure you can fill the gap) :rockon:


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

ste2103 said:


> WELL SAID MATE! :thumb: and if they dont like it then..........(im sure you can fill the gap) :rockon:


exactly !!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> ok i see what your saying, so when they come here it should be like "heaven" for them, this country does more for them then there own country so why slag it off!!!!


No, I very much doubt most of them "want" to, it's just that there position in there countries is unbearable.

To be honest, most of the time in my experience it is not the immigrants that cause the problem, it is the Whit, British do-gooders that are the problem, the PC brigade.

In my time it is a tiny miniscule percentage of foreigners that try to change us, it is the Brit PC brigade changing the country to how they think the immigrants want it! Most of them just want to be left alone.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I think these sorts of (OP) comments are actually from those people who are now 2nd, 3rd or 4th generation of immigrants, rather than new comers.

Some of them are bored and disaffected yoof. They (may feel they) don't really fit it or belong. Thanks to turds like Bin Laden and UK clerics there is something like civil war in their 'home countries', and the feeling of alienation here lends itself well to getting angry and self-righteous (like that [email protected] who kicked this thread off).

They know damned well why they are over here, but being as comfortable as we are they little realise the truth - their culture, pretty as it is, is a failure and they are lucky to be out of it.

Bin Laden would smile at this thread, he wants the civil war to tear people apart.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree, but is it any more of a failure than our own?

I guess that would depend on how you judge success! Is the West happier as a whole? Maybe. I do think we would be particularly ignorant if we did not believe that these other countries had positiove influences that we could learn from.

That for me is the basis of civilisation, learning and developing form what others have given or left. I do believe that we would be wise to take there sense of community spirit and also there dedication. There dedication to the religion that hey follow is admirable at the least, whether you believe in a god or not.

My guys are up at all times praying, worshiping, they make huge sacrifices for there beliefs. If we in this nation could take an ounce of that dedication and turn it into Studying, working and enhancing oue lives as a community then I think the UK would see most of it's problems become a distant memory!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Are there really 1million Pakistanis in Britain!!!??!?!?


Theres a million in Birmingham isnt there? Ha ha!

All i can say is if the OP doesnt like it here p155 off back to Pakistan and enjoy life there.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Briton , needs to bring back the skinheads ! That sort em out


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think they came here.

They are very organized for gangs quite the network.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

corbuk said:


> Briton , needs to bring back the skinheads ! That sort em out


 Skins are still about


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

corbuk said:


> Briton , needs to bring back the skinheads ! That sort em out


would it? skinheads tried to chase the black migrants back to the Carribbean and it did nothing except inflame tensions at the time, the diff is the carribbean migrants were *asked* to come here to work and they intergrated and didn't dispise their host unlike the modern infux of migrants, i know quite a few skins and they are cool with me but detest modern migrants who are rude disrespectful and acts like the world owes them and can't even be bother to learn the language properly, i now live in Birmingham and i had to go to my daughters school last week cos some asian kid was bullying her and calling her "******" (shes mixed race) i wanted to grab the little **** and trottle him but i handled it diplomatically (her school is 98% asian) :confused1:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

asmustard said:


> I think one of the biggest problems with intergration in this country is that *people who imigrate here dont want intergrate.!*
> 
> its great keeping youre own cultures/identity, however it seems to put up big divides between communities and can form ghettos in some areas. *We should take a lesson from the ozzys, if you want to live in oz you become australian.*


Spot on.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> No, I very much doubt most of them "want" to, it's just that there position in there countries is unbearable.
> 
> *To be honest, most of the time in my experience it is not the immigrants that cause the problem, it is the Whit, British do-gooders that are the problem, the PC brigade.*
> 
> In my time it is a tiny miniscule percentage of foreigners that try to change us, it is the Brit PC brigade changing the country to how they think the immigrants want it! Most of them just want to be left alone.


did you read the original post?

This thread is ridiculous, the guy is obviously trying to stir, he seems to use the 'no malice' or 'dont take this the wrong way' to try and sugarcoat the insulting person he is. To say the people here have no morals is ridiculous. Seeing as the OP voiced his opinions and subsequently has people trying to defend his stirring ways i see this as an oppertunity to voice mine.

I went to a school that was predominantly asian, most from pakistan and devout muslims. Now while some were very nice people there were also some t!ts who felt the need to judge people who didnt buy into their beliefs. It was blatant racism at its worst against the minority who didnt conform to thier ways. THIS is the problem with the country, as the OP has demonstrated, someone who is of an ethnic minority in this country can seemingly say what the want, no matter how offensive and get away with it.

If i had started a thread on here, condeming the practises of Islam, and voicing my own personal feelings on the running of Pakistan, subsequently labeling and criticisng the majority of the people, thier values, thier traditions, dress code etc etc.....i very much believe i would have been jumped on as a racist stirring racial tension. The OP does exactly the same to the country he, for the foreseeable future, calls home and people still defend him ?

The OP is out of order and whether its a wind up or not he should apologise....'no malice' as an afterthought at the end of his rant isnt good enough imo.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

when in rome and all that!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Roundhouse said:


> I actually deleted this thread when I realised some dumbf*cks posting here would never figure out it was a wind up.
> 
> And also because I eventually felt bad for any actual unsuspecting asian members and guests who are probably thinking 'wtf?' at some of the insulting and derogatory comments directed at them.
> 
> ...


A1PHA

Ash 01

Bare Tonk

Buenas noches

Come on Pelican

Diaz_1992

Gulfam hassan

Hay los vidrios

Lakho Mein Ek

Mohammed khan

Pelican Fly

Piccolo

Raoul Duke

Ya Ali

All these were also you?


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> Theres a million in Birmingham isnt there? Ha ha!
> 
> All i can say is if the OP doesnt like it here p155 off back to Pakistan and enjoy life there.


theres another 1 mil that sit around alex fergusins dugout:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fvck off back to Pakistan then if you don't like it, tosser. You speak about girls keeping their legs closed, how many brothers and sisters do you have exactly? :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> Wrong, just because a dog is born in a stable dont make it a fcuking horse!


Classic Bernard manning!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thread closed and dude is banned again.


----------

